#  Krankenpflege >   Hilfe für Vater >

## Berlinerin10

Hallo alle zusammen, 
folgendes problem habe ich: 
mein Vater (68) erkrankte vor drei Jahren an Krebs (Nierenkrebs dieser wurde entfernt und er hat jetzt einen Schwerbeschädigtenschein der bis 2015 auf 60 % gültig ist).
Leider ist er mit der Diagnose Krebs nicht klar gekommen und seither ist er starker Alkoholiker (vorher auch aber nicht so extrem wie jetzt).
Er ist nichts mehr, wäscht sich nicht.. er trinkt nur noch sein Bier von 7 Uhr früh bis 16 Uhr abends (zwischendurch schäft er zwei Stunden). Nach 16 Uhr legt er sich auch hin und schläft wieder.. Er war auch schon 6 mal im Krankenhaus mit der Diagnose "chronische Zyste an der Bauchspeicheldrüse".
Er geht auch schon seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr zum Doc... Wir würden gerne für meinen Papa eine Pflegestufe beantragen (er würde sich zwar nicht von Fremden pflegen lassen aber sicher von mir). 
meint ihr wir kommen mir einen Antrag durch?

----------


## josie

Hallo  Berlinerin!
Du kannst dich beim Pflegestützpunkt beraten lassen, den gibt es in ganz Deutschland Herzlich Willkommen bei den Pflegestützpunkten Berlin!
Ob deinem Vater eine Pflegestufe zusteht, können wir natürlich nicht sagen, aber es ist sicher ein Versuch wert.
Hier noch Infos zur Pflegestufe: Pflegestufen und Pflegebedürftigkeit - Voraussetzungen und Leistungen - Seniorplace.de

----------


## Berlinerin10

Danke

----------


## olletusse

guten Morgen, ob Dein Vater eine Pflegestufe erhält oder nicht. liegt daran, ob Dein Vater die tägliche Grundpflege und die Toilettengänge selbstständig erledigen kann. Dinge wie Alkohol und Haushalt werden dort leider nicht berücksichtigt. Ich selber arbeite in der ambulanten Pflege und weiß wie schwierig es sein kann... Viel Glück und einen Versuch ist es immer wert

----------


## BBienchen

Hallo Berlinerin 10,
man kann es probieren und eine Pflegestufe beantragen. Probleme sind z.B. sieht die Grundpflege nicht ein, Gewichtsabnahme, isst zu wenig, trinkt er ausreichend ? Wie ist es mit der Inkontinenz? Schafft er es noch rechtzeitig zur Toilette? Die 45 Minuten Hauswirtschaft kommen immer zusammen, aber die 45 Minuten für die Leistungen, die an der zu pflegenden Person am Tag erbracht werden müssen sind da schon schwieriger. Da ist eine rechtzeitige Dokumentation wichtig. Klagt er über Schwindel, Morgensteifigkeit, Hautdefekte? Wichtig ist, die Hilfe bei der Körperpflege, Hilfe bzw Beaufsichtigung und Kontrolle  bei der Grundpflege, beim Essen; Hilfe beim Gehen, Aufstehen, Anziehen; benutzt er IKM Material, oder wird mehrmals am Tag die Wäsche gewechselt? Sieht er die Notwendigkeit der Grungpflege nicht ein, aber läßt es zu? Wichtig ist die Dokumentation, wann und wie oft er die Hilfe benötigt. Z.B. ...x Hilfe beim Aufstehen, ...x Hilfe beim Toilettengang und Kleidung richten, wie oft am Tag die Ente reinigen, ...x Hilfe beim Wechseln der Kleidung u.a.
Hast du noch Fragen ? Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

----------


## jojoschowo

Liebe Berlinerin, magst Du noch einmal berichten ob Dein Vater die Pflegestufe auch tatsächlich bekommen hat? Ist er in einem Pflegeheim oder wird er zu Hause ggf. mit einer 24 Stunden Betreuung versorgt?

----------


## KopfUntermArm

Hallo  
Schwierig, es bleibt dir garnichts anderes übrig als es zu versuchen. Die merken das schnell, glaub mir was los ist. Da kannste tun was de willst, die wissen mit Fragen alles rauszubekommen. Versuchs, versuch macht klug. Viel Erfolg.  
LG

----------

